# Congratulations Will Nash!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I just spoke to Will Nash. At the Habernero Casting Tournament in Kingsville TX today, Will made a cast of 861'. That betters the existing record (also set in Kingsville) by just over one foot.

Congratulations Will. Well done!!!

Tommy


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Thank you, Tommy. Really looking forward to casting with everyone in the fall!

Will


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats a hell of a cast. Congrats!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats Will. Looking forward to you and the rest of the TX crew this fall.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Will, thats a massive cast in those conditions - well done.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Will , 

Top casting mate , great to see you hitting them especially in the hot conditions.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

the primo this fall should be something!!
charlie


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, soon someone will be casting 3 football fields. If 2 1/2 wasn't far enough.


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Way to go Will . See ya in the fall . I better get to swingin some lead SOON


----------



## Crackerjackshot (May 27, 2010)

I didnt even know that anybody could cast that far.... Nice cast.


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Will!!


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Thank you all very much!

Will


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Holy Shit 
way to go Will


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dave,

You should come down to Shallotte for the Primo Championship in Oct. It will be one for the ages.....

Headlines go something like this,

_*Young gun and his Texas gang of outlaws travel across this great land to take down the aging but cagey Sheriff from NC........*_

Can he do it????



Tommy


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

tommy 
I may remove the dust and cobb webs from my gear this summer. well see


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Go for it Dave. It will be good to see you bending a rod again.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

and no compasses allowed. LOL
charlie


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Tommy said:


> _*Young gun and his Texas gang of outlaws travel across this great land to take down the aging but cagey Sheriff from NC........*_


They did a song about this 100 years ago..."I fought the law and law won"...my $$'s on the sheriff...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't know Steve..... 

Will is a serious young gunslinger .... 

Oct. will tell the tale

Tommy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!!! Congrats....


----------

